# Epic River Battle



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Caught a monster catfish Monday on my 4wt rod.

Its like taking your Zebco 202 offshore.

It was an epic battle for nearly a half hour.

I was in a float tube as my kayak is in the shop . . . I tend to wear them out. 

Guadalupe bass, Rio Grande cichlids, LMB, and beautiful sunfish were also eager to fight.

Three hours of fishing fun on the San Marcos River.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Excellent!*

Great fun!

I've been thinking about getting either a 4 or 3 wt. Then I'll have all bases covered with that & my 6, 8, & 11 wt rigs. Which wt rod do you recommend for Cen Tex rivers and streams?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice! Big cats are always a welcome surprise.


----------



## cnoise (Mar 31, 2012)

That's awesome. I have got to go fish the San Marcos.


----------



## thempel (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome catch! I'm going to be up in the New Braunfels area this weekend. Looking to try fly fishing the Guadalupe for the first time. Any suggestions?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Laguna Freak said:


> Great fun!
> 
> I've been thinking about getting either a 4 or 3 wt. Then I'll have all bases covered with that & my 6, 8, & 11 wt rigs. Which wt rod do you recommend for Cen Tex rivers and streams?


My favorite rod is a 4wt, 8ft, with 7.5 leader and 4x Tippett. Our rivers are narrow and tree lined.

There are very few times to false cast . . . . Don't even try. EVER

If you have a broomstick, 5 or 6wt, bring it and put 10lb mono Tippett on it. Chunk big streamers into deep eddies and cut banks . . . . And hang On.

Fish these rivers super slow. Your patience will be rewarded.


----------



## TexasRiverBum (Jun 29, 2012)

That's one fat cat Mike. How long was the beastie?
On a side note, I finally was able to hook into a Flathead small enough to bring to hand on my 000wt!


----------

